# A little howling on a Varmints Inc. 3 reed diaphragm



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Did a little yappity yap howling in the shop today. This is on my new 3 reed adult type howler fram. Disregard the abrubt stop at the end...wife was yelling at me : O
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds very good mark ! Pm sent


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That sounds really good! I just put a pack of diaphragm calls out for my garage sale because I was too lazy to ever really learn to call on them. Now i'm going to have to dig them out and give them another shot.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I got mine the other day Mark and have been practicing getting ready for the season. They sound great and are easy to use ! Thanks again Mark !!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

No sweat... thank you man. Hopefully Ill be making a couple distress frams here soon to go along with these howlers.
Mark


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nothing is better than latex for howling/barking. That clip is proof of it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's what she said......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome


----------

